# Horse won't/can't lift his head



## Citation (Mar 10, 2016)

At the farm where I work, there is a 10 year old gelding who doesn't lift up his head anymore. As far as I know, owners had blood work and x-rays done on him and nothing was found yet.

My question: besides the most obvious reasons for his condition, does anybody ever encounterd, or heard, of less obvious reasons for his condition? What I mean is, since the first procedures didn't show any results, could there be a very rare reason for it? Something so unusual it gets overlooked?

He used to be a pretty mischievous and bold horse and now he is rather shy and insecure. His condition of course would explain that. Feeling vulnerable because he is not able to lift his head. He still eats and drinks normal and turns out with his 2 buddies.

M.


----------



## ShirtHotTeez (Sep 23, 2014)

I haven't come across this, but found this when I googled. Sounds like you might be best to get a vet out since it has been two weeks already. Of course, it may not be the same thing.

my horse is having trouble lifting his head. he has been this


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

I would be getting a good chiro to look at him.


----------



## ApuetsoT (Aug 22, 2014)

Has he had any shots in his neck recently?


----------



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

He needs neck X-rays before anyone makes him move his neck.


----------



## EponaLynn (Jul 16, 2013)

churumbeque said:


> I would be getting a good chiro to look at him.


Me too, and maybe some massage.


----------



## gottatrot (Jan 9, 2011)

Interesting the X-rays don't show anything. It still could be a nerve or muscle/soft tissue problem. 

Are there other symptoms? Equine Motor Neuron Disease is one condition where horses keep their heads held low. They often have muscle wasting and it is easier for them to shift their weight or walk rather than stand completely still. 

What is Equine motor neuron disease? - Health - Horsetalk.co.nz


----------



## Smilie (Oct 4, 2010)

so, the horse can't raise his head at all, or he has some painful condition, so her avoids raising his head?
Not your horse, but do you know how long this has been, and I second the queation, regarding shots, given in the neck, maybe by someone not staying in the 'safe zone'


'Base of the Neck

The base of the horse's neck is an injection site favored by many horse handlers because it allows the handler to remain in a relatively safe area by the horse's shoulder.

This site is a triangle defined by the nuchal ligaments along the crest (top) of the horse's neck, the cervical vertebrae which form an S-shaped curve from the horse's poll (between its ears) toward the point of the shoulder, and the scapula (shoulder blade) (see figure 1).

To locate the appropriate injection area, put the heel of your hand on the base of the horse's neck where it joins the shoulder, about midway between the crest and the bottom of the neck. The area covered by your palm is the injection site.

Higher toward the crest you risk hitting the nuchal ligaments, and lower toward the bottom of the neck is where the cervical vertebrae and blood vessels are located. Make sure you stay near the base of the neck rather than injecting higher up the neck toward the ears. This again avoids ligaments, bone, and blood vessels and gives a larger muscle mass for the injection.'

Something to certainly rule out!


----------



## Cherie (Dec 16, 2010)

I have seen this several times in horses that have been tied too low and pulled back. I have always heard it referred to as "a horse that has had his neck pulled down". The actual injury is the tearing of the bit ligament that attaches between the neck and wither area of a horse. It is sore when it first happens and then after that, it is not sore but just is too damaged to let a horse lift their head and neck.

The possibility of this happening is why people will always say to "tie any horse to something higher than their withers". Any horse setting back hard can damage these ligaments when they are tied too low. I have never seen this happen if a horse is tied high, no matter how hard one sets back. 

I owned a stallion like this once. He had been turned out as a yearling or 2 year old with a nylon web halter on. He got it hung up on something low and fought it. He pulled his neck down and never lifted his head above his withers again. He was really well-bred and I never could have afforded him had I not bought him after the injury. It did not effect him at all for breeding, but he always carried his head low and had a slight tilt to his head. He looked strangest breeding a mare. He certainly sired some really nice babies. 

If it is from a shot, there should have been swelling and a sore area on one side of the horse's neck.

I have known people that rode horses that had a pulled down neck and they rode just fine for just pasture and trail riding once they got over the initial soreness. They just could never lift their heads higher than their withers.


----------



## gottatrot (Jan 9, 2011)

Going off what Cherie said (interesting information), it must be the nuchal ligament?
Apparently they can also get bursitis in that area which can cause the lowered head.
Hot Literature: Nuchal bursitis: Getting rid of this pain in the neck in horses


----------



## loosie (Jun 19, 2008)

Poor boy, likely painful, stressful physically. I don't know of 'rare conditions' but damaged nuchal ligs, from pulling back or other injury are common, as explained by Cherie. Seems strange that owners would have xrays, then blood tests(for??) and do nothing else(?), but maybe the vet wasn't very knowledgeable. Of course, rads only show skeletal issues, whereas many, many injuries are to soft tissue, such as ligaments. I'd also be getting ultrasounds done & second a good veterinary chiropractor.


----------

